# I need someone in Syracuse, NY to pick up 2 commercial accts downtown.



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like we got a system rolling through tonight into tomorow. Unfortunatly I have to go up to Saranac Lake for a funeral for one of my best friends. I'll be back Monday evening. I was hoping I didn't have to scramble to find someone to cover me. Bad timing on this storm I guess. 
Here's the scoop. I have 2 commericials left that my back up guy can't get to. The first is on 700 block of Burnet Ave. It takes me about an hour to do. One part of the lot is fenced in so I would give you a pass card to get in. There are 3 entrances that need to be shoveled and salted. Takes about 5 mins to do all 3 entrances. The parking lot does NOT need salt, just plow and go. This lot needs to be done by 5am. 
The second lot is on 700 block of East Genesee st. This one is really easy. Takes about 15-20mins. Needs to be done by 7am. No shoveling, no salt. 
Both of these accts are closed on Sunday's. If the timing of the storm is right, you can get them done Sunday night if you choose. I know this is last minute but I can not miss this funeral. 
I need someone that is reliable and Insured. I'm leaving at 6pm tonight when the wife is done with work. Please call if someone can help. 315-430-3469. Chad. 
We can talk about pay and details when you call. Id like to meet at the location to give you card pass for gate. Thank you!


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

chad 
did you buy a 61" ferris walk behinde from me a couple years ago.
john


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi John. Yes I did. Give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Updated at 12:36
I'm all set.


----------

